# Looking For A Pixie



## locomotion (Jun 2, 2016)

Anyone have a Pixie for sale? I would love to find who owns that CCM Pixie!!!


----------



## David Brown (Jun 2, 2016)

I think it is in Montreal  area.
Dave


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 2, 2016)

Ralph who had the GTO Sekine for sale here restored it for his dad.
  He's looking for another


----------



## locomotion (Jun 3, 2016)

yeah they are not easy to find in complete condition, I have passed on 3 or 4 incomplete ones in the past 2-3 years


----------



## Whizzerick (Jun 3, 2016)

locomotion said:


> Anyone have a Pixie for sale? I would love to find who owns that CCM Pixie!!!
> 
> View attachment 323874




As you already know, that was one of mine. The collector that now owns it is a very private person.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 3, 2016)

private person?


----------



## Vincer (Jun 3, 2016)

I'd like to have one!


----------



## Whizzerick (Jun 4, 2016)

locomotion said:


> private person?




What I'm saying is I CAN'T tell you who bought it, that's all...


----------



## Whizzerick (Jun 4, 2016)

This is what is left of the head office for Godscroft Industries in Old Montreal... You can see the 'factory' portion on the right:


----------



## locomotion (Jun 4, 2016)

Whizzerick said:


> What I'm saying is I CAN'T tell you who bought it, that's all...




I totally respect that Rick, and I understand, really not a problem.
Max


----------



## locomotion (Jun 4, 2016)

Whizzerick said:


> This is what is left of the head office for Godscroft Industries in Old Montreal... You can see the 'factory' portion on the right:
> 
> View attachment 324259



is Godscroft the manufacturer for the Pixie?

weird thing is that I know exactly where that building is located in Griffintown, bought a building in that part of town 15 years ago


----------



## Whizzerick (Jun 4, 2016)

15 years ago??? Hope you still have it and are riding the 'Wave of Construction' $$ in Griffitown?

Yes. Godscroft manufactured the Pixie.


----------



## David Brown (Jun 4, 2016)

detroitbike    Are you missing the Pixie cover for you bike? I might know someone that can and did make some some years ago.Not sure he will still do it but could contact him if you interested.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 4, 2016)

Whizzerick said:


> 15 years ago??? Hope you still have it and are riding the 'Wave of Construction' $$ in Griffitown?
> 
> Yes. Godscroft manufactured the Pixie.




yes riding the wave, started buying buildings in MTL in 1999, right before the big "boom"


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 4, 2016)

David Brown said:


> detroitbike    Are you missing the Pixie cover for you bike? I might know someone that can and did make some some years ago.Not sure he will still do it but could contact him if you interested.



  Not my bike , this one is in Canada ...
   I'll ask him. the pix are before and after I believe.


----------

